
The Security Value of Inefficiency - mooreds
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/07/the_security_va.html
======
lifeisstillgood
The big issue here is Schneier is arguing for "smart regulation" or
"Goldilocks regulation" \- just the right amount of inefficiency in just the
right industries. But like old generals, regulations are usually there
fighting the last war. There is talk of remving NYC zoning laws that demand
certain square footage for bathrooms etc. But those regulations were put in
place to halt spread of TB through slum dwellings.

I think what I am saying is asking for better regulation is like saying
something must be done. We agree, it it's the specific trade offs that matter
- so don't ask for better regulation but a better environment to be informed
about regulation - supply chain verification, direct democracy and so on.

this is a meta problem

Tim Bray quoted this a few days back but i e to see it on his blog.

